# Tired of plucking!



## houseofdeeter (Aug 17, 2007)

Not sure if I'm posting this in the right area, but I couldn't think of a better place to ask.

I have terrible chin hair, it's embarassing!




I pluck the hairs, but it's getting worse as I age (I'm 32).

Does anyone have any other suggestions for getting rid of this embarassment? I'm tired of plucking every day, and I can't afford laser (but oh how I dream!).

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## delidee32 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sweety, I share your pain. I finally said enough and started laser treatment. Now I have to shave everyday because I'm not permitted to tweeze, wax or anything, but in a few months my nightmare will be over. They now offer financing if you're interested. It's costing me about $1,000. for chin and upper lip. The money will be well worth it if I never see another chin hair........


----------



## houseofdeeter (Aug 17, 2007)

$1K isn't bad...but I just spent $4K in February for Invisalign (which I LOVE!).

Oy...I'm a mess! Hairy chin and crooked teeth!


----------



## monniej (Aug 17, 2007)

i had a chance to get the laser treatment and passed. i just couldn't make myself pay $750. sometimes i wish i had just done it. now i have to tweeze everyday without fail or i can feel those little buggers trying to take over!


----------



## [email protected]~~ (Aug 17, 2007)

Im having electrolysis done to mine and let me tell you that it is painful!! When you mix a needle with electric current is bound to hurt! I dont have the money for laser treatments and plus when I went to a consultaion one time for laser because of my complexion I was informed that I wasnt the best candidate so there goes that!


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 18, 2007)

I deal with this on a daily basis as well.......yuck!!! It is sooo frustrating!!! I wish I had some advice.


----------



## jhjodec9 (Aug 18, 2007)

maybe you guys could try threading. you could go to a shop were they use it and it leaves your skin smooth and lasts a long time. or you could do it yourself. im looking for the thread that i posted with a video that shows you how. https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f29...ing-59826.html


----------



## allison0699 (Aug 18, 2007)

I think I would just have too much hair for threading. I would have to go back every day or so for a while to get the new growth...


----------



## jasmine_UK (Aug 24, 2007)

you could try epilating - emjoi have a small travel epilator called epitravel which is perfect for the face - i have the same problems.

I used to thread but either i wasn't doing it right or my skin is too sensitive, I always had red marks, soreness and spots.

Epilation is a bit the same but to a lesser degree and i find it much easier.


----------



## KristieTX (Aug 25, 2007)

I have the exact same problem, except mine goes down my neck also. Such a pain. I pluck what I can and then shave after.


----------



## houseofdeeter (Aug 25, 2007)

You know, I'm glad I posted this! I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who goes thru this!

Although it's not fun, I'm glad I'm not alone! Thanks girls!


----------



## ivette (Aug 25, 2007)

you can try getting it waxed off

thats the only thing i can think of


----------



## monniej (Aug 27, 2007)

i've tried waxing and depilatories. they both caused an aweful reaction, so now i just tweeze everyday. i do use one of those little facial shavers for the fine hairs, though. it is a pain to do everyday, but it works for me.


----------



## Karren (Aug 27, 2007)

I've also tried a lot of things short of the needle and laser but being male it would be very very expensive for either... SIGN. Have a few TG friends who have gone the laser route with mixed success!! All depends on the color of your hair...

And as I get older the hair seems to be getting coarser and harder to shave... So I shave more and it tears up my skin so I'm in a death spiral.... Got to find some way to break out of this cycle I'm in.... Be nice if it would just stop growing!! Lol. Love to have smooth skin and never shave again!! But that's life!!! Ohh Well..

Karren


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *houseofdeeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know, I'm glad I posted this! I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who goes thru this! 
Although it's not fun, I'm glad I'm not alone! Thanks girls!

I completely agree with you! I used to think I was the only one that dealt with dark, course excess hair, and it made me feel so bad! Since then I have found that it is a lot more common than I thought...many people just don't talk about it because they are too embarrassed....


----------



## jasmine_UK (Aug 27, 2007)

that is so true!

I had another idea - spotted a product in boots the other day, think it was by skin doctors - its a 2 part system - a hair removal cream and then a hair retardant cream to apply after you have used the deplitory cream - maybe that is a better root to go - I myself and thinking of trying it.

Also - have you been to see your doctor? you may have a hormone inbalance which can cause excess hair growth - they will usually recommend the pill to remedy this - though I personally prefer not to.


----------



## Karren (Aug 27, 2007)

I thought I was the only one here with a hormone imbalance!!





Karren


----------



## jasmine_UK (Aug 27, 2007)

lol

its not that uncommon - a few of my friends have this problem and have all been prescribed the pill - then again it may be a statistical annomoly


----------



## [email protected]~~ (Sep 5, 2007)

no!no! is here ladies!! Sephora is the new home of this hair removal device. Its pricey but i have found it on Ebay for way cheaper!


----------



## allyoop (Sep 5, 2007)

I thought shaving caused hair to grow back darker and thicker.


----------



## ticki (Sep 5, 2007)

try electrolysis. i have to warn you, it's painful and will take multiple visits. at like $50-75 an hour, it's initially cheaper than laser. if you don't have a ton of chin hair then that might be the more economical route.


----------



## Lia (Sep 5, 2007)

No,it won't make - but it looks like because the tip of the hair is blunt, so it looks thicker


----------



## Nox (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *allyoop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought shaving caused hair to grow back darker and thicker. I think shaving makes it to 'appear' that way, since the ends would always be blunt, instead of having that natural taper, you know?
But seriously, I get threading done for my eyebrows, and I would recommend this for all over the face. It's the most skin friendly thing out there, and it's a natural exfoliant with out the chemicals. It gets it at the root just like waxing does and it is extremely precise.


----------



## tdb7297 (Sep 7, 2007)

I know others have suggested this, but I would go with the threading. It can be cheap (if you live in an area where there are lots of women who know how to do it). It is natural (no lasers, no steroids, no bleaching) and it will give you the desired look. No shaving. Try it.


----------



## giggles1972 (Sep 13, 2007)

oh my - i so thought i was the only one battling this problem!!!


----------



## almondeyez (Sep 15, 2007)

Threading sounds like something I would try. Do you have to wait for the hair to be a certain length though before you can get it done? At the first sight of a hair on my chin I grab the tweezers! Thanks!


----------



## houseofdeeter (Sep 16, 2007)

Almond, I'm the same way! I think that's part of why I haven't tried the waxing, because I hate the idea of having to let it grow in order to have it removed!

I like the idea of threading....just for the simple fact that it doesn't pull on the skin like waxing does, but I don't know if it's available in my area....I'm not exactly in a big city!

I'm still just plucking away!


----------

